# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met AMC de Meren

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
AMC de Meren
Tafelbergweg 25
Amsterdam

Bezoek de website van AMC de Meren


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met AMC de Meren.*

----------

